
Ask HN: What is your weekend project? - WmyEE0UsWAwC2i
I&#x27;ll code a Rouguelike game in haskell. Whish me luck :)
======
jmathai
Elodie - An EXIF-based photo, video and audio workflow automation tool

[https://github.com/jmathai/elodie](https://github.com/jmathai/elodie)

I've been working on Elodie for over a year. It's organized over 15,000 of my
personal photos and videos for me. It's also helped me craft a hands-free
backup system.

I've written pretty extensively about it so I'll just link to those posts.

[0] (motivation) [https://medium.com/vantage/understanding-my-need-for-an-
auto...](https://medium.com/vantage/understanding-my-need-for-an-automated-
photo-workflow-a2ff95b46f8f)

[1] (solution) [https://medium.com/@jmathai/introducing-elodie-your-
personal...](https://medium.com/@jmathai/introducing-elodie-your-personal-
exif-based-photo-and-video-assistant-d92868f302ec)

[2] (adaptation for google photos) [https://medium.com/swlh/my-automated-
photo-workflow-using-go...](https://medium.com/swlh/my-automated-photo-
workflow-using-google-photos-and-elodie-afb753b8c724)

[3] (one year reflection) [https://artplusmarketing.com/one-year-of-using-an-
automated-...](https://artplusmarketing.com/one-year-of-using-an-automated-
photo-organization-and-archiving-workflow-89cf9ad7bddf)

[4] (protecting against bit rot) [https://medium.com/vantage/how-to-protect-
your-photos-from-b...](https://medium.com/vantage/how-to-protect-your-photos-
from-bit-rot-9d0c6998121f)

~~~
rajachan
Neat! I was meaning to write a FUSE filesystem for my personal use that
exactly accomplished this with EXIF data. I don't feel as motivated to do that
now, will give elodie a spin instead.

~~~
jmathai
I think this GitHub issue [0] refers to what you're saying. I've _sort of_
accomplished it with scheduled tasks but something a bit more native is a
great idea.

I wrote about it a bit here [1] under "the file system as a real time
reflection of its contents"

[0]
[https://github.com/jmathai/elodie/issues/35](https://github.com/jmathai/elodie/issues/35)

[1] [https://medium.com/@jmathai/introducing-elodie-your-
personal...](https://medium.com/@jmathai/introducing-elodie-your-personal-
exif-based-photo-and-video-assistant-d92868f302ec#e1eb)

------
tranvu
I've been working on my Electron-powered desktop launcher (Alfred alternative)
for the past year or so on and off. The idea is to eventually enable
compatibility with existing Alfred workflows and also provide a rich DX for
creating themes/plugins via the CLI tool that comes along with it.

Dext: [https://github.com/vutran/dext](https://github.com/vutran/dext) Dext
CLI: [https://github.com/vutran/dext-cli](https://github.com/vutran/dext-cli)

------
jbrooksuk
It's a bit more than a weekend project but I've been working on Cachet [1] for
a while now.

[1] [https://cachethq.io](https://cachethq.io)

------
jaypaulynice
[https://github.com/julesbond007/Android-Jigsaw-
Puzzle](https://github.com/julesbond007/Android-Jigsaw-Puzzle) started as a
weekend project but evolved a little bit. It's not complete yet. A user draws
something and use it to create jigsaw puzzles.

------
takinola
Newman Mail - A mail-merge service for Gmail with message A/B testing

[http://sendNewmanMail.com](http://sendNewmanMail.com)

I have been doing a lot of customer development lately and I needed a tool
that made it easy to reach out to large-ish groups of people whilst testing
the efficacy of different messages.

I chose to build my own product because I could not find another tool that was
simple enough to use (all the others were full-blown CRMs), I did not want to
pay for the subscription to those other tools and (most importantly) I wanted
to use this project to learn a couple new things (Javascript ES6, using Google
APIs, building task queues).

It's pretty rough and I built it just for myself (I don't allow signups
because I took a couple security shortcuts in the design) but it works and has
increased my productivity dramatically.

10/10 would code again

~~~
mblumberg
Love the name!

------
PowerfulWizard
I had been wanting a web app where I could quickly open GPX, KML, and KMZ
files to see them on a map. I use it to look at hikes, and some KML files from
some experimental mapping tools I've worked with in the past.

This is the result: [http://87.is/mapspray/](http://87.is/mapspray/) . There
are sample files on this page that can be shown.

The main unique feature of this project is the handling of KML file styles
above what is preserved by i.e. converting them into geojson. Since it serves
my needs I've ran out of steam on it and it will probably remain incomplete
for the forseeable future.

------
theaustinseven
I've been working on Otter, which is an Operational Transformation
Engine(think google docs real-time collaboration).
[https://github.com/TheAustinSeven/otter](https://github.com/TheAustinSeven/otter)

The hope is that this will make it a little easier to build collaborative
apps. More recently, though, I have been spending some time designing a new
programming language(I know, I know, we already have so many), so I haven't
spent as much time on otter.

------
herbst
I do weekend projects fulltime now, well as much as coding whenever i feel
like it is considered full time. I recently finished
[https://ForwardMX.io](https://ForwardMX.io) and now lack of motivation for
anything else so i've started working on updating my TUI library for ruby:
[https://github.com/b1nary/rutui](https://github.com/b1nary/rutui)

~~~
WmyEE0UsWAwC2i
in your blog post about launch: This is essentially how this all works. It is
not exactly magic, but not easy [ether] also [failsave] a few words ahead.

Nevetherless it was an interesting read.

You mention a "few weeks" of development and testing. How many few weeks?

~~~
herbst
Thanks for the corrections, corrected. Obviously not my mother language :)

Well i've run the email server that is now the second server for nearly half a
year i think. Developing the site, creating tests and binding it to the email
server maybe took 2-3 weeks. It is hard to tell because i had the landing page
and backend developed shortly after the first test server was setup and then
finished it much later within a little more than a week (i think, i tend to
underestimate these things :).

To be fair: I've used my own Rails template which saved some time and i've
reused a lot of code for stripe from a different project as well.

------
antantsants
Fantasy Feuds, a multiplayer rts/capture the flag type web app with a custom
game engine. Someday I'll add projectiles and a user database.

[http://fantasyfeuds.com/](http://fantasyfeuds.com/)

[https://github.com/wmaillard/FantasyFeuds](https://github.com/wmaillard/FantasyFeuds)

------
Faizann20
I just completed this one, it was to be done till sunday but I was really
excited for this, so finished it today.

A machine learning driven web application firewall

[http://fsecurify.com/fwaf-machine-learning-driven-web-
applic...](http://fsecurify.com/fwaf-machine-learning-driven-web-application-
firewall/)

~~~
saurabhn
That's really cool! Quick, unsolicited 2¢:

1\. Your data is severely imbalanced, so accuracy is a very misleading metric
to use here. From what I see, you have a 1:20 imbalance (malicious vs non-
malicious distribution). This affects both the metrics and induces bias in
classification.

2\. I'd like to add to the other comment asking you for calibration curves and
see what your minority class performance looks like in terms of precision,
recall, f-beta, average precision (area under precision-recall curve).

3\. Then, try and see if resampling helps or hurts the predictive performance-
it typically speaks to the level of noise and small disjuncts in the data.

4\. I see you've done a 0.2 split for test-train, but try and eliminate split
bias by using stratified cross validation. This would ensure that you didn't
just get lucky with random seed = 42 and get a really great test set.

All of these can be implemented using sklearn and imbalanced-learn [0]. Not
included- deeper dive into cost sensitive and adversarial techniques. Let me
know if you have any more questions and keep up the good work!

[0]: [https://github.com/scikit-learn-contrib/imbalanced-
learn](https://github.com/scikit-learn-contrib/imbalanced-learn)

Source: PhD in imbalanced machine learning.

~~~
Faizann20
Thank you so much for these suggestions, I'll surely try these and will let
you know.

One thing to add, the data is not that much imbalanced. I only used 100000 non
malicious and 50,000 malicious so its 2:1 actually. I didn't use all the non
malicious queries.

Thanks again.

~~~
saurabhn
Sorry, just saw this after all these days. Do check out Adversarial Machine
Learning as a really cool next step.

------
roschdal
Freeciv WebGL 3D [https://play.freeciv.org](https://play.freeciv.org)

------
jetti
Elixir library, named Ashliah, to parse the IEX-TP protocol[0]. IEX-TP is the
protocol that the Investor's Exchange uses. I plan to utilize that to create a
service to sell real time stock data.

My other is an Amazon affiliate site that has lists of 4+ star amazon
programming books[1]. I'm constantly adding more books and languages to it.

Finally, I'm working on my Elixir library that generates Ecto models from an
existing database table called Plsm[2]. It currently supports MySQL and
Postgres

[0]
[https://github.com/jhartwell/ashliah](https://github.com/jhartwell/ashliah)

[1] [http://www.topbooks.site](http://www.topbooks.site)

[2] [https://github.com/jhartwell/plsm](https://github.com/jhartwell/plsm)

~~~
artisdom
[http://www.topbooks.site](http://www.topbooks.site)

link is not working.

~~~
jetti
Yea I'm playing the config. Trying to reverse proxy with nginx and it is
causing issues. I'm just going to change it back to straight Cowboy

------
garysieling
[https://www.findlectures.com](https://www.findlectures.com)

Right now it has an index of ~70k conference talks / lectures / speeches. I'm
working on improving it to get slide text and audio quality (for ranking), and
getting more historical content.

~~~
WmyEE0UsWAwC2i
I didn't know i wanted this.

How do you scrap all that data?

~~~
garysieling
I wrote up some more info here on data acquisition here (just notes right now)
- [https://www.findlectures.com/articles/2017/01/22/Software-
Ar...](https://www.findlectures.com/articles/2017/01/22/Software-Architecture-
of-FindLectures-com/)

~~~
WmyEE0UsWAwC2i
Thanks for the write up!

------
Kalium
Snakepit!
[https://github.com/K4lium/Snakepit](https://github.com/K4lium/Snakepit)

Snakepit is a docker-enabled framework for analysis and triage of malware
samples in a networked and containerized environment. It's designed for the
easy addition of whatever tools you want to use. Written in Python, rarely
worked on when fully sober.

------
billconan
I'm making a deep learning library myself.

------
wvenable
This weekend I'm hoping to compile and install a simple Gear VR project w/
Unity. I got all the tooling installed yesterday but haven't had a chance to
open it yet. The goal is to get a simple "hello world" level application
installed on my phone.

We will see how far I get on that.

------
tmaly
I have been working on a new version of my food web app
[https://bestfoodnearme.com](https://bestfoodnearme.com)

I decided I wanted to learn Go so I used this as a way to learn.

The social login stopped working reliably a little while back so right now it
sort of read only mode.

------
gmemstr
An admin interface (among other improvements) to Platypus
([https://github.com/GGServers/platypus](https://github.com/GGServers/platypus)).
It's a (admittedly simple) server monitoring application written in Python.

------
speeq
Not really a weekend project, but I've been working on a control panel for
hosting Minecraft servers.

I've started a free open alpha-test which you can check out here:

[https://cloudcrafting.com](https://cloudcrafting.com)

------
cliffwarden
Working on my cli frontend to speedtest. Trying to figure out why I'm getting
inconsistent speed readings

[https://github.com/zpeters/speedtest](https://github.com/zpeters/speedtest)

------
pbobak
I'm working on a coffee timer app for all the coffee nerds out there. This is
mainly to teach myself Swift and practice good UI design:

[http://getfiltru.com](http://getfiltru.com)

------
kreas
Teaching my kids to code. :)

------
znpy
I just fell in love with Django and I am following the tutorial someone posted
yesterday here on HN :)

------
haidrali
Mine is www.barber.pk Online barber booking platform Best of luck for yours

------
bovermyer
Something boring: writing a user API for an app I'm building.

------
accraze
some sort of NLP/RNN chatbot thing

